# Returning to work after lumbar surgery?



## shdwops (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been an EMT for over 3 years now.  Just over a year ago, I was at work (just finished running a call) when some lady pulled out right in front of our rig and we hit her (I was the driver...airbags deployed @apprx 45/50mph). Due to having to go through workers comp it took me over a year until I had surgery performed (L5-S1 discectomy). It's been almost 2 months since the surgery and I'm still experiencing all the same symptoms( there was a little improvement at first but since then nothing). I haven't been getting any clear answers from my surgeon about whether or not I'll be able to go back to work (on temp disability).  Ive been reading a lot about many people saying they've gone right back to work after this surgery. The only thing is that they never say what type of work they do (I feel like most of them are office jobs..lifting a stack of papers here and there...). I'm worried that I am not going to be able to return to work (seeing as I will be constantly lifting 200+ lbs...the gurneys we use are 120lbs on their own plus the weight of any pt). Does anybody have any input?


----------



## firetender (Jul 16, 2012)

To each their own but your back is extremely valuable and a life filled with pain  (back pain for starters, add in other areas and compound accordingly) is simply not worth it.

You are kidding yourself, or in abject denial if you think for a second the physical stressors of the job won't make things worse than they are now.

EMS by definition = back strain.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 16, 2012)

This may come as a surprise, but people were not meant to be cut open andhave things removed and fused.

Medicine, especially surgery is not like going to McDonalds and choosing off the menu. 

If you are really hell bent on EMS, you are not going to be able to just jump back on a rig.

It is going to take a lot of physical therapy and conditioning prior. 

It is likely that you are not getting striaght answers because the answers to many medical questions are "it depends."

I don't know your details, but "right back" to a physically stressing job that required surgery from that stress is not very likely.


----------



## shdwops (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I didn't have a fusion, only the discectomy thus far. I wasn't too hell bent on a career in EMS, but I did really enjoy the job and was hoping to work as an emt through college. I don't like the idea of having to go take a new course(probably surgical tech?) on top of my regular classes. Lol.


----------

